# Finishing basement with a low beam



## bkimbark1 (Dec 21, 2019)

I recently purchased a new home with a 929 sq ft. unfinished basement. The basement is essentially one open room (I am uploading a picture of the floor plan). My plan was to finish this basement to be used as a rec room with a utility room framed out for my boiler, washer/dryer, circuit breaker, etc. and maybe a seperate room for a half bath. 

The problem I have run into after looking up some of the New York State code is the requirement for beams to project within 6’ 4” of the finished floor. The main support beam that runs the length of the entire basement(uploading a picture) projects to 6’ 2” from the floor. The ceiling is 7’ in the rest of the basement space. 

Is there a way I can work around this? Would it fit code to finish the basement only on one side of the beam, and leave the other unfinished? I read another post on another forum with a similar issue, where the question was raised if both sides of the basement could be finished, leaving the area under the beam an uninhabitable zone that therefore would not need to adhere to the code. Could a wall be built underneath the beam? 

The basement is relatively large, clean, open and begging to be finished. It would be a shame if a beam that is 2” too low disqualifies the entire basement from being finished. What are my options?

Thank you in advance for your help and expertise.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Because of the age of the house, I am sure they would let you finish it but it could go up into the floor joist. It would be much like this, you may have to look at walls upstairs directly above this beam. 






*
*


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, the easiest way to get around this is to design your layout so that walls end up under the too-low beams. Where you have doors you don't have to build a beam above the door because it's not a load-bearing wall. Can the doorways be 6'-1&1/2" high?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ChuckF. said:


> Yes, the easiest way to get around this is to design your layout so that walls end up under the too-low beams. Where you have doors you don't have to build a beam above the door because it's not a load-bearing wall. Can the doorways be 6'-1&1/2" high?


A rough door opening is about 82" in older houses 80" and what he could get away with has to be asked.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

My first question is , are any people that you know over 6'2" tall.

if so you are doing them no favors building a shorty room.

At 6'3" I have banged my head on low hanging stuff so many times, I know to look up, as well as down for trip hazards, or head bangers.

Then you might get a variance from the inspectors office, if you ask them nicely at first.

They might want to look your situation over, and let you apply for the variance, then you have to do all the paperwork necessary to get the OK.

Good luck.


ED


----------



## Spyder (Jan 11, 2019)

I didn't know NYS had a code. I'm in NY, as far as I knew we only had town codes.

assuming you're getting a permit, I'd consider asking the building inspector, reminding him of the age of the house and I'd draw up plans showing a 6'4" height under the header. assuming thats what you want to do.

Alternatives include replacing teh main beam with a flush header like Neal showed. or swapping out your main beam for a steel I beam which likely will be shorter. Both require someone who knows what they're doing to spec the beam.

we have 7' ceilings and an I Beam. not 100% sure on the height, but I think its like 6"

If you plan on doing all that work to the beam, consider asking what posts can be eliminated too, you seem to have a lot, again after having an arch or structural engineer look at it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Spyder said:


> I didn't know NYS had a code. I'm in NY, as far as I knew we only had town codes.
> 
> assuming you're getting a permit, I'd consider asking the building inspector, reminding him of the age of the house and I'd draw up plans showing a 6'4" height under the header. assuming thats what you want to do.
> 
> ...


If he does a flush beam, it is already there, he just moves it up, permit yes, engineer no.


----------

